# Changing wallpaper type on Android



## Jdeadevil (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm on Android 4.0.3, is it possible to change the wallpaper on the 'Home' menu to a static one which doesn't horizontally move when you slide across?


----------



## OutlawFirebird (May 14, 2010)

Only wallpapers i have seen that dont move when you slide across the different home screens, are actually the live wallpappers.


----------

